# archery dart or techno system in south west Michigan?



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Does anyone know of a Archery Dart system or a Techno hunt video archery system not to far from South west MI area?

I asked a few years ago and Long Range Archery in Holland was recommended but theirs is dead for good it sounds like.

I cant believe there arent more of these video hunts as they are fun and good practice.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Last I knew these guys still had a Techno Hunt. http://www.goldstaroutdoors2.com/


----------



## trail11591 (Sep 1, 2010)

Subed for some info since the 3 shops down by me that had them closed I've been really wanting to shoot a screen again


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Blackdog Outfitters on 14 Mile near Rockford has Techno Hunt. Trigger Time Outfitters near Big Rapids has Techno Hunt. And as posted previously, Goldstar Outdoors, East of Edmore on M-46.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I would hope to find a place closer to deeper south west Michigan 

Lansing is pry to far. But thanks!


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Arrowhead Archery in Eaton Rapids, Buildmasters in Vermontville.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

wish there were one near Flint area


----------



## Trott2478 (Aug 17, 2014)

Schupachs archery in Jackson has a techno hunt


----------

